# I've Ad enough!



## kyles (Jan 1, 2005)

I know this site needs advertising to survive, and that's fine, but now my ads are making noises. I take it the ads are different depending on the country you are in. The one for British Gas heating checks makes a noise, wind blowing grass in the desert. It is really annoying......


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 1, 2005)

I do not notice the ads as they are all at the top of the page and mine make no noise.  What I hate are those crazy ones that jump up and down to the right of the screen, where you have your  mouse so you can scan down.  They are so annoying, and Kyles when I do see the noisy ones, I turn off the sound, or I put a CD in the drive and listen to my music.


----------



## kyles (Jan 1, 2005)

The only ones I get are the ones at the top of the page, and it's only the one that makes a noise, it's very intrusive, and only comes on in the "general chat" forum......so far!


----------



## wasabi (Jan 1, 2005)

*Klyles,

     I have no adds that has any sound to it (thank heavens). I used to get a really annnoying pop up that flashed. I now use the Firefox browser and all's well in macville. Just an idea........wasabi*


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 1, 2005)

I have a bad sound card and don't have sound at all.      I can't wait to get sound again!  I'm not sure how soon that will be, since we don't have the money, but one of these days!!  Right now, I'd welcome even an obtrusive noisy ad!

 Barbara


----------

